# Ya'll be carefull out there!



## MasterBlaster (Dec 18, 2004)

I got bit friday by my 200. As far as bites go, it was just a casual kiss. But it left it's mark, and it coulda been a lot worse!

It just goes to show ya! Anytime! Anywhere! Never drop yur guard, eh?


----------



## JCSJC (Dec 18, 2004)

Yikes


----------



## Dadatwins (Dec 18, 2004)

Ouch! You be careful there MB, to close to Christmas time to get hurt. Glad it was only a scratch, focus on the job and not all those cool toys Santa might be bringing you.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 18, 2004)

Butch,
Are we on the same brain wave? Let me know if you get hurt again......as soon as you can.


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 18, 2004)

im hearing ya,i got a little complacent the other day and had a 5' long 2' wide peice miss me by inches from 20' trying to rush again,would have been all over for sure :alien:


----------



## wct4life (Dec 19, 2004)

> Are we on the same brain wave?


 It must be a Navy thing. Good to see it's not worse. Be safe out there.


----------



## fmueller (Dec 21, 2004)

Yer a lucky man.


----------



## alanarbor (Dec 21, 2004)

Just to keep in mind, Both yours and Xander's injuries could have been prevented 100% by keeping both hands on the saw.......... my .02


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks Alan. I never thought of that.......have you tried that while climbing? With every cut? I guess you must be a better climber than me.


----------



## alanarbor (Dec 21, 2004)

I have one handed many a saw, but in the last 3 years I have not. It dosen't make me a better climber than you, by any stretch of the imagination, since I ain't all that great. It does require some major adjustment in your style of climbing and working a tree, but it is possible.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey, ya'll don't be giving Alan no grief. He has a valid point. One-handing is an outlaw technique, to say the frigging least.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 21, 2004)

To one hand as a routine practice or even a good percentage of the time is asking for an injury. I do try and two hand the saw when practical. My left wrist is fused so there are a lot of positions where I cannot put my left hand on the saw in the way most climbers can. My injury was caused in one of these positions. What aggrevates me is that I could have repositioned or used my hand saw. I really enjoy climbing but there are certain positions or cuts that I cannot safely two hand on. I don't like the alternative of not climbing or sending someone else up........I not a very good quitter.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 21, 2004)

Butch,
Does this mean we're outlaws?


----------



## glens (Dec 21, 2004)

scofflaws, you are; both of you!


----------



## Stumper (Dec 21, 2004)

Tod and Butch, The Willie and Waylon of arboriculture.


Okay guys-lets see you fight about who is who. Willie is ugly and since Waylon is dead he ain't lookin' too good his ownself.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 21, 2004)

Glen,
While true.....to some extent.....must you always come across so smart......I'm just a simple arborist. My vocabulary is limited to mostly one and two syllable words.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 21, 2004)

Stumper said:


> Tod and Butch, The Willie and Waylon of arboriculture.
> 
> 
> Okay guys-lets see you fight about who is who. Willie is ugly and since Waylon is dead he ain't lookin' too good his ownself.



This is tough......we both have hair.....and we're not fat......and our left hands have scabs......


----------



## arbortec (Jan 19, 2005)

whats the expression....."familiarity breeds contempt"....
Its not too funny that the people you read about getting bit by saws are old timers and total newcomers. Is it because of too much experence or not enough?


----------



## xander9727 (Jan 19, 2005)

I think a lot of new users get cut due to lack of experience. For the experienced there can be many causes. Getting too comfortable or loss of strength and flexibility can be causes. More often than not I think it is a law of averages. The more you run a chainsaw the greater your chances are to get injured by one just by your increased exposure. I see a lot more serious injuries with new or inexperienced users than the seasoned pro.


----------



## Smeagol (Jan 19, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> Hey, ya'll don't be giving Alan no grief. He has a valid point. One-handing is an outlaw technique, to say the frigging least.



Words of wisdom, from the Banned Master.


----------



## jason j ladue (Jan 20, 2005)

troll,smeagol


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 20, 2005)

No Smeagol, most of the time one handing is a lazy technique. We all do it from time to time, but the more often you do it, the more unsafe you are operating.


----------

